# Fishing with Legends



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s badass! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome. Glad someone like you go it and using it. I had my eye on all his Tibors as well and if I would have gone through with it they would have been fished as well! If you ever make it to Florida and want to fish Mosquito Lagoon or Miami let me know, I would be happy to push you around and talk fishing and rod building.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good karma there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

That mustache is legendary


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Epic! Was there a Deceiver in his mouth?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

While I never met the man, I gotta say “ I think he would be proud and happy that you got those reels”!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s badass! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

nativejax said:


> Awesome. Glad someone like you go it and using it. I had my eye on all his Tibors as well and if I would have gone through with it they would have been fished as well! If you ever make it to Florida and want to fish Mosquito Lagoon or Miami let me know, I would be happy to push you around and talk fishing and rod building.


I try to get to Florida once or twice a year. How about I push pole YOU around and we can talk fishing and rod building.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

crboggs said:


> Hell yeah.


Thanks!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Zika said:


> Good karma there. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

GG34 said:


> That mustache is legendary


LOL, thanks man, some people give me crap about it, but it makes me happy. Goes really well with a Hawaiian flower shirt and short shorts, Magnum PI style.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Hardluk81 said:


> Epic! Was there a Deceiver in his mouth?


Ahhh, should have done that. He ate a purple and chartreuse rabbit strip fly.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> While I never met the man, I gotta say “ I think he would be proud and happy that you got those reels”!


Thanks, pretty sure he would have said "those reels are made for fishing, why the heck would you put them on a shelf?"

He also once saw me eating a baked potato with sour cream and ketchup on it and said "Good Lord son, it looks like someone threw up on your potato!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

johnmauser said:


> Thanks, pretty sure he would have said "those reels are made for fishing, why the heck would you put them on a shelf?"
> 
> He also once saw me eating a baked potato with sour cream and ketchup on it and said "Good Lord son, it looks like someone threw up on your potato!"


Hell, I probably would have said the same about the tator lol! Even though I like ketchup myself!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

John, too cool! I too thought that BC LK reel would have been a prize to have. Glad to see that mojo still workin!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very cool John good for you I'm sure he would have approved.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

I never got to meet him either but find his presence on videos to be a really great guy. 

I'm sure you're right he would want to see them fished and would be happy that you are doing it.

Exceptionally cool


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

johnmauser said:


> Since there has been some talk of Lefty's gear that went to auction last month, I thought I'd share something I posted on instagram today.
> 
> 
> Legends never die. And sometimes they keep catching fish after they've passed on.
> ...


I know I'm late but that might be the most bad ass story on this site. Hell yeah very cool sir!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Winner for coolest gear I’ve seen in a loooong time!


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

That’s awesome!!! Definitely keep using the reel


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Definitely an heirloom ment to be fished, so cool!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Great stuff, surprised I hadn't seen this thread before. When I lived in Lake Charles we had a fly fishing club the "Contraband Fly Casters", each year, like a lot of clubs we would put on a small club "conclave" . Most clubs of our size and in our general area would do their annual conclave with speakers that were locall y and regionally notable, but we decided we wanted to have some of the real icons for our featured speakers. Lefty was the first person we wanted but it took a few years for our calendars to line up. One year we had Dave Whitlock, the next year Stu Apt then in either 2003 or 2004 we were finally able to book Lefty. 

When I called to book him I asked if he would like to come in a day early to fish and without hesitation he excitedly replied "Yes". This impressed me, he was around 78 year old, has fished everywhere with everybody, but still got excited about an opportunity to fish somewhere new. My Buddy Danny Williams and I took Lefty out in Danny's Whipray and we put Lefty on his first Louisiana redfish ( I don't think he had ever fished Louisiana before). Even though Lefty was 78, Danny and I could barely keep up with him. 

I was tasked with the care and feeding of Lefty while he was in town. Lefty doesn't eat anything with seasoning, color or much flavor, we were in South Louisiana, that was a challenge. We ended up eating at Cracker Barrel for almost 3 days straight. Lefty did a great job as the presenter at our conclave. When the event was over and we were all cleaning up, Lefty was still out on the dock teaching people how to cast, we pretty much had to pull him away so that we could get him back to his hotel and get ourselves home. He loved to teach. A couple of years later the inaugural FFF Gulf Coast Council conclave was held in Lake Charles and we booked Lefty for that again. He was such a great character.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

Great story. Good for you. I was on several trips with Lefty and he was a kind and humble man who wouldn’t hesitate to jump out of car or boat to help someone cast better. Always a smile. I wish you well


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Making it live forever !!!

Godspeed.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

johnmauser said:


> Since there has been some talk of Lefty's gear that went to auction last month, I thought I'd share something I posted on instagram today.
> 
> 
> Legends never die. And sometimes they keep catching fish after they've passed on.
> ...


Jealous ! I’m sure that Lefty will always watch over you and especially his gear! Enjoy!


----------

